# Favorite fragrances oils out there?



## lathered_up (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm fairly new to soap making and haven't had much success with the fragrances I have chosen. Normally I fragrance at about 3-5 % and  some have faded out completely or morphed to the point where they smelled like flowery vomit (seriously). The few that I like are: 
1. sweet orange mango- Soap Saloon
2. blue hawaiian- Natures garden candles
3. spiced mahogany- Bramble berry

I have purchased many others but most have been disappointing. Any suggestions? I'm going to make a 2.5 lb. batch of soap tomorrow using blackberry fizz from Nature's garden candles and I'm hoping that the scent will stick this time.


----------



## judymoody (Jul 4, 2012)

A great resource is the soap scent review board at http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php

You will need to register and will have to do so from a paid account (no yahoo, google, aol, msn).  It has thousands of reviews from real soapers about sticking, fading, morphing, misbehaving, usage rates, discoloration, etc.  A wonderful resource.

Good luck!  I have found FOs to be very hit or miss.  I have had reasonably good luck with Brambleberry, the Scent Works, AHRE, and Southern Soapers.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 4, 2012)

I've been very happy with White Tea & Ginger from Peak. It's one of the few FOs that everyone in my family likes and it sticks very well. The last batch I made with it is about 7 months old and the remaining bars still smell strong. Of course, what I consider strong may not necessarily be what you consider to be strong. I think I used it at .8 oz ppo.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 6, 2012)

I second the resource that judymoody mentioned and posted a link to above. I hardly ever buy FOs without checking it out first. Here's an abbreviated list of some of my favorite and strong FOs in CP:

From Daystar:

Paradise
Salty Sailor 
Blooming Violets


From SweetCakes:

Pomegranate
Mango Tea
Green Apple
Santa's Pipe
Masculine Musk


From Oregon Trails Soap:

Old Spice
Spiced Plum
Jasmine Yin Hao
Caribbean Pineapple
Pineapple Blossom
Jasmine Yin Hao

From Southern Soapers:

Tassie Lavender (the MMS version of this FO is good, too)
Blackberry Apple
Yellow Rose of Texas
Jasmine Grapefruit


Peaks:

Sweet Pea
Bayberry
PassionFruit & Guava
Bartlet Pear


MMS (Magestic Mountain Sage)

Relaxation
Intense Almond


WholeSsaleSuppliesPlus:

Sugared Spruce
Midsummer's Night
White Tea
Raspberry Lemonade
Iced Tea Splash
Sun & Sand
Mango Sorbet


BitterCreekNorth

Violet Birch


TheScentWorks:

Green Irish Tweed
Iced Black Keemun Tea
Frank & Myrrh
Blackberry Basil
White Peach


Nature'sGardenCalndles:

The Perfect Man
Stud


IrishLass


----------



## Bama (Jul 7, 2012)

Natures Garden
Orange Blossom
Woodland Nymphs
Lavender Vanill
Luxury Lavender


The Scent Works

Yuzu Japanese Grapefruit
Blackberry Basil


Brambleberry

Morrocan fig
OMH
Cranberry Marmalade


----------



## lsg (Jul 7, 2012)

One of my new favorites is Yuzu f.o. from Southern Garden Scents.  It is a dead ringer for the e.o.

http://southerngardenscents.com/index.p ... eokcl56312

I also make my own Mojito blend with lime and spearmint e.o.s


----------



## honor435 (Jul 9, 2012)

I use 1 0z per lb, I adore peak( almost all of them),  I really like lemongrass sage, brown sugar fig, grape, black canyon(mens) coc lime verbena
 natures garden is very good and have a huge selection, angel is my favorite.


----------



## Maythorn (Jul 14, 2012)

I like Bee My Honey from Oregon Trails, their Jasmine Yin Hao, and the Love Spell (which I now know smells kind of like Yuzu fyi).


----------



## lathered_up (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. Can't wait to try some of them. I'm a fragrance fiend.


----------



## canyonhorses (Sep 19, 2012)

I really like Fresh Fruit Slices from NG. It is my best seller.  I also like Lavender Fleur from MMS.  I have even had people that weren't real fond of Lavender like this one. It is mellow.


----------



## honor435 (Sep 21, 2012)

oh my, if I had to list my fav's it would be a long list.  I adore most all of peakcandles fos, you can get sample kit for 20$. I like ng also.


----------



## Maythorn (Sep 24, 2012)

I like from Oregon Trails:  the Jasmine that Irish Lass likes above.  Bee My Honey and Buzzy Buttermilk Bath, though they smell kind of alike.


----------

